# Institutional Ownership/Portfolio search



## Charlie Mungbean (3 February 2016)

Hi, 
Does anyone know if there is an ASX / Aussie equivalent to this http://www.nasdaq.com/quotes/ownership.aspx 
Where you can see what holdings/portfolio LICs/mutuals have?
Thanks


----------

